# Kindle with not Charge



## Judith in Harrisonburg (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, I bought my daughter a Kindle for her birthday in April and now it won't charge.  I have tried everything I can find on the internet.  Can anyone suggest anything?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you tried a different plug?  If that fails go to the Kindle page on Amazon and click on the call me feature.  
It is still under warranty.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Judith.

There are a couple of things to try.

Are you using a computer or a wall outlet?  If a computer, make sure you're plugged into a powered port.  If a wall outlet, make sure it's powered -- i.e. not on a switch that got switched off or isn't working.

Try a different cord. . . . .they can get damaged and the wires inside will short and then they don't work.  Or the plug could have gotten so it won't seat fully into the port on the kindle.

If you've tried all different permutations and combinations, then a call to Kindle CS is definitely in order.  They'll probably ask you all these same things, and possibly direct you to try a restart.  But if it still won't charge, they'll replace it without any difficulty at all.  

Contact information is in the FAQ sticky thread at the top of this board.

Good luck!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

What if you use an older Kindle, like the Kindle Keyboard, and it won't charge anymore?

I can charge my Kindle and I know the charger works fine, but after less than two days on standby with Wireless Off, my battery is empty again. I think I've been using my Kindle for about two years, taking care to always put it in sleep mode and only switching on the WiFI when I'm downloading books unto the Kindle, switching it off directly afterward.

I figured the battery life would be longer...

Edit/

I chatted with customer service and we're talking about replacing my Kindle with a discount...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AA--

did you check to make sure all of the books on your Kindle have been indexed?  Sometimes a book won't index, for whatever reason, and the Kindle keeps trying.  That can run the battery down as you've indicated.  Do a search from the home page for a nonsense string like ZQZQKZ or something, something that's unlikely to be in any book no matter how weird.

If you get back a result that says not indexed (I've never had a KK, I'm pretty sure that's how it's indicated), try deleting that book or books.

If it's a book you want to read (presumably the reason it's on your Kindle,) you can try downloading it again.  But keep an eye and check to see if it's indexed after a few hours.

If you don't find any non-indexed books, it sounds like the battery has given up the ghost.  I believe that, if you search the Internet, you can find instructions and a source for replacing the battery yourself.  It voids your warranty, but as the warranty has expired, that's kind of moot. 

Or, you can use this as an excuse to get a new Kindle.  As of a few days ago, Kindle Keyboards were still being offered on Amazon's site....

Ann will be by to add anything I've missed...or fix what I've gotten wrong. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm here! 

What Betsy said is right. . . . I think when you do the search for nonsense what you get is a page that says "no items" (presumably, if you picked something weird enough) or "xx items not indexed" which you can click on.  It'll list all the books that aren't yet indexed and the one it's currently working on will be grayed out.  If it STAYS that way -- or if, say, you know you downloaded that book ages ago -- that's a sign that there's a problem with the file.  So make a note of it and go and delete it from the device the usual way.

Sometimes a restart after doing that is necessary.  I'll usually do that and then run another search just to make sure that was the only problem file.

Oh, one other thing.  SOMETIMES, it's not that the battery is really dead, but just that the indicator is dis-calibrated.  So it shows very little to no charge, but the thing will still work. You can re-calibrate the indicator by paying no attention to it but just using the device until it basically says it's turning itself off.  Then, plug it in and let it charge fully.

If it's really kaput, or on it's way out, and you want to try to replace it yourself, try www.newpower99.com.  There have been several folks who have ordered replacement batteries there.  They don't charge an arm and a leg, include the tools needed to do the replacement with clear instructions, and there are links to videos on the web as well.  People have reported that, though they count themselves as non-handy, it was not too difficult at all to do.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to add a note to what Ann said ... I found that with my KK I needed to power it all of the way off then back on about once a month to keep everything running within established parameters. Of course that was just me.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm running another experiment - I removed the cover. I have a leather cover with copper leads that use electricity from my Kindle to illuminate a reading light. They were offered with the KK when it came out. I think maybe that is malfunctioning and draining the battery even while it's 'off'.










I will look into the indexing. If I plug my Kindle into my MacBook, I can search the documents file, and put my own mobi files on the Kindle. Is that also a good way to search for the 'unindexable' file? Or do you have to do it on the Kindle itself?


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

By the way, the KK is no longer offered by Amazon, but I could get any Kindle with a significant discount straight from customer service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> By the way, the KK is no longer offered by Amazon, but I could get any Kindle with a significant discount straight from customer service.


Actually, they started offering them again; we have a thread about it in Let's Talk Kindle ("Zombie Kindles..."):



Jesslyn said:


> The Kindle Touch and Kindle Keyboard are back on Amazon. $99 and $139 respectively. New and Prime shipping available.


Unless you tried it and they've sold out? The page is still there, and it let me put one in my cart....

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Keyboard-Free-Wi-Fi-Display/dp/B004HZYA6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383518609&sr=8-1&keywords=kindle+keyboard&tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a dim memory of some of the Kindle keyboard covers(maybe the ones with a might built in?) causing battery problems. Could the cover be a problem?try going without a cover for awhile...or perhaps someone with a better memory than me will have more information.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there was definitely a problem with some of the early covers.  I can't remember if it was battery draining or something more.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was spontaneous reboots . . . With the covers that had the hinge system.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh....that's right.  I didn't think it was a charging issue.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Like I posted above, the cover with the built-in light has been removed from my KK now.
I charged the KK, restarted it, and now I'm checking how long it will hold a charge.

As to the availability of the KK - transcript of my chat:



> Also, I checked and see that your Kindle model is out of stock. In this case, we'll be able to replace your defective Kindle for different model. You can get a replacement at a reduced price for next models as follows.


So perhaps they don't have them at the warehouse anymore, but it's good to know they are still available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Like I posted above, the cover with the built-in light has been removed from my KK now.
> I charged the KK, restarted it, and now I'm checking how long it will hold a charge.
> 
> As to the availability of the KK - transcript of my chat:
> ...


Let us know how it goes. . . . I think it's very possible the cover is part of the problem, though it's not designed to be.

As to availability, they're definitely not PUSHING them at all. . . . .but, yes, they're there.


----------

